

Ask HN: What kind of desk chair do you use? - daveambrose

After a few months with my $35 office chair from Staples, I'm starting to feel the ache in my back. I needed a chair quickly but I looked over long-standing comfort as I can't adjust any conditions on it - the chair moves up and down, only. I'm now on the market for a much needed alternate.<p>So HN, what kind of desk chair do you use for work and where did you find it?
======
ohlol
At my last job (just left), I used a Steelcase think -
<http://www.steelcase.com/na/think_products.aspx?f=11845>

I found it in a bunch of office junk that we had in storage. Everyone else at
work sits in cheap Ikea chairs, sadly.

It's a great chair.

~~~
domodomo
My wife got me a Steelcase Think for Christmas. Damn, I love this chair.

We heard about it from Boing Boing:
[http://www.boingboing.net/2006/10/05/steelcase_think_self.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2006/10/05/steelcase_think_self.html)

------
rdl
I use an Aeron; I actually found this one for free, but in the past I've
bought used for $250-350. I did actually buy a new aeron once, and then had it
air-freighted for $300...and it was entirely worthwhile, sitting in it
15h/day, 7 days a week, for a year or two, and then selling it for the price I
paid.

(relatively inexpensive) capital goods like chairs, good IPS LCD panels (3 x
24, or 1 x 30), laptops, etc. I'm quite comfortable spending money on, as long
as I need them, and get a great price -- it's really only consumables and
recurring costs I try to minimize whenever possible. And even there, I am more
than 5-10x as good at bringing in revenue when I have $5-25 meals vs. ramen or
beans, so false economy is false.

------
spooneybarger
I have a human scale freedom chair with head rest.

I felt like a moron paying over a grand for a chair.

I had tons of lower back and leg problems.

I sucked it up and bought the chair.

2 months later, my back and leg problems went away.

I sit in the chair anywhere from 6-12 hours 5 days a week.

I've been doing that for 2 years.

Best $1200 I ever spent.

------
christofd
Used to have a swiss Giroflex 33-7777 (about a grand ->
[http://www.giroflex.com/content/produkte/giroflex_33.php?pro...](http://www.giroflex.com/content/produkte/giroflex_33.php?produkte_id=76&country=6&language=en)
)... now just a decent Staples office chair -> not much difference

------
bkbleikamp
Interesting post on this topic:
[http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/01/27/office-
chair...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/01/27/office-chair-aeron-
vs-mirra-vs-liberty/)

I also use a terrible chair and am looking at investing in a more ergonomic
one.

~~~
jsmakr
I'm seriously considering the newest Herman Miller Embody, Aeron, or maybe the
Steelcase Think.

Love the look of the Embody, willing to spend $1,200, and reviews so far are
great but is it worth the extra $$ over the Aeron which has been around longer
and also has great reviews.

I sit at home for hours at a time per day and been using a $200 Staples chair.
I've had bad back and hip discomfort for years which I've gotten pretty used
to but now starting to really hate. I probably should have spent the money on
a great chair form the beginning.

Would love to know what you end up with...@jsmakr on Twitter

------
dylanz
daveambross... stop before you make any rash moves, and listen to me (someone
with chronic back pain from crushed discs).

get two cheap metal telescopic saw horses, put a cheap foldable table or a raw
wooden door on them, and then invest a ergonomic and comfortable architects
stool.

now, you can sit and work, or, push the stool aside and stand and work. trust
me, trust me, trust me... and you'll thank me later.

------
Xichekolas
Herman Miller Mirra

I prefer it over the Aeron and any other chair I've sat in.

------
arthurk
"Markus" from Ikea

